# Cruella De Vil Make-up?!



## Gblue (Sep 22, 2007)

As the title suggests.... I need suggestions on how best and what would be best for doing my make-up Cruella De Vil for a fancy dress party.
I know one thing for certain - *red* lips. Gonna stain them, use liner all over and then put on 2 coats of long lasting lippy.
But what I don't know is if I should get white foundation, or use somekind of water-based face paints to pale up. Even then, I need suggestions on what is the best!
Also, any ideas what I should be using eye make-up wise? I can only think heavy black liner, but does Cruella really have a specific look? Any searching I do for pics seems to end up with a bunch of bad photos of people dressed as her :|


----------



## knoxydoll (Sep 22, 2007)

Well are you going as the cartoon or as the real life movie of her? Cause that would be your best bet on getting ideas on what to do.

From the live action film:











I'm pretty sure she had blue/purple eyeshadow in the animation but I haven't watched it in years.


----------



## Gblue (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glenn Close looks great as Cruella.
Looks like a light orange colour up to the brow with a matte red/pink on the lid?
If she had purple eyeshadow in the animation, I've got loads of purples. So I guess I'm lucky in that I can experiment for eye make up with this character.

The wig is very much like the pictures above, so I'll say live action. I'm wearing a black dress, red gloves up to the elbow, a big tacky looking costume ring, and make a little cape thing for my shoulders with some animal print, because I don't want to wear a big heavy fake fur coat. I'm also gonna get a little dalmation stuffed toy to carry around in an animal print handbag with me! Mwah! My friend is coming as Perdita and I might have a Pongo too, if I can convince my brother


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gblue* 

 
_But what I don't know is if I should get white foundation, or use somekind of water-based face paints to pale up. Even then, I need suggestions on what is the best!
Also, any ideas what I should be using eye make-up wise? I can only think heavy black liner, but does Cruella really have a specific look? Any searching I do for pics seems to end up with a bunch of bad photos of people dressed as her :|_

 

While not knowing your skintone, if you want to pale up, here are a few thoughts:

MUFE's white foundation primer will lighten your skin tone, that'll make it easier to apply a lighter shade of foundation, then power it with a very light loose powder to brighten it even more and use iridescent powder to bring out with your features forward and lighten those up even further.

Water base face paints are incredibly uncomfortable for long wear and you're going to a party, so I assume you want to have fun.

If you really want to go with white, then wear MUFE's stick foundation in white, that if you don't contour afterwards, you'll look flat and featureless IMO.


----------



## Gblue (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks - i'll look into that primer, i'm gonna look around town because there's a 'goth' shop that sells white foundation.
( i'm nw20, if that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

i've pretty much decided what i'm doing for eyeshadow too.
sushi flower up to just under the brow, just over the crease, violet pigment on the lid and the matte purple from balloonacy quad in the crease, with black eyeliner.
i'm using revlon superlustrous "revlon red" lipstick, and i have to find the foundation still.
now it's onto the actual costume, lol!


----------

